# Red Miniature Poodles in California (or driving distance?)



## zooeysmom

How about: Kayekids Red and Apricot Poodles - Home Beautiful dogs, does health testing.

If color is not an absolute deal breaker, there are some other fabulous mini breeders in CA:

Miniature Poodle Breeders by Name and Location


----------



## tammyw

zooeysmom said:


> How about: Kayekids Red and Apricot Poodles - Home Beautiful dogs, does health testing.
> 
> If color is not an absolute deal breaker, there are some other fabulous mini breeders in CA:
> 
> Miniature Poodle Breeders by Name and Location


Thank you so much! I just reached out to Kayekids!

I hate to say it, but I have fallen HARD in love for little red poodles. I feel superficial saying that, but oh my goodness, my heart has been stolen. They are just about the cutest things I've ever seen and I die a little inside each time I see a new little red face with the teddy bear cut.


----------



## glorybeecosta

tammyw said:


> Hello! I am a new member but have been researching dogs for the past two months and have decided that a miniature poodle would be the best pet for us. I have fallen in love with reds!
> 
> I would love to find a reputable breeder recommendation. We are in the San Diego area, but we can drive and travel to all of California (my husband works in Northern California during the week) and to reasonable driving areas of Arizona or Nevada (five hour drive is fine).
> 
> Any suggestions for excellent red miniature puppies?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!
> Tammy



I love reds as well and have 2, however as they got older they faded to apricot and one to more of a cream, she is 13. I do not know if all fade, but all I have met has. I do not care just a thought


----------



## tammyw

glorybeecosta said:


> I love reds as well and have 2, however as they got older they faded to apricot and one to more of a cream, she is 13. I do not know if all fade, but all I have met has. I do not care just a thought


I did notice that, but that apricot color is cute too. Like I said, I know it sounds superficial, but I just think those little red faces are to die for!


----------



## zooeysmom

I understand, as I had a strong desire for a silver standard for my first!


----------



## tammyw

zooeysmom said:


> I understand, as I had a strong desire for a silver standard for my first!


It's funny how something like color can just steal our hearts!


----------



## lily cd re

tammyw said:


> It's funny how something like color can just steal our hearts!


And I've always wanted blacks! But back to business I just posted a link for an AKC breeder of merit with a mini litter due at the end of May (I think), not sure there will be reds, but take a look. Here is the link again. Poodles and Poodle Puppies - Standards, Miniatures and Toys | Ash's Mystical Poodles Breeders | Las Vegas, NV


----------



## MollyMuiMa

I can only add to the great recommendations by adding the suggestion to contact the San Diego Poodle Club's breeder referral person:

Norma Strait
[email protected]
PH# 760-724-9134

Hope she can help you!


----------



## tammyw

MollyMuiMa said:


> I can only add to the great recommendations by adding the suggestion to contact the San Diego Poodle Club's breeder referral person:
> 
> Norma Strait
> [email protected]
> PH# 760-724-9134
> 
> Hope she can help you!


I sent an email. No response yet but will wait patiently!


----------



## Mufar42

lol I wanted red or brown and I ended up with white. I don't care now I just love him.


----------



## tammyw

Boy, red poodles are tough!

Kayekids doesn't have any and said they have none upcoming either.

I met another breeder in San Diego but we took too long in the decision process (we weren't ready when we met her) and now she has taken all the deposits she can for the year.

I spoke with Gail Zamora in Northern California. She might have a bigger toy that we could get, so fingers crossed. She seems so nice and knowledgeable.

Otherwise there's a bigger breeder - Scarlett's Fancy Poodles. They would definitely have one I believe, but do we want to go with a bigger breeder?

I also reached out to Redhead Heaven Poodles here in San Diego but I can't get a call or email back no matter what I do! Super strange!

Part of me thinks I should consider some of the doodles, but I know that there are big possible negatives. We really want a guaranteed non-shedding dog (not because of allergies but because of personal preference) and I know that's not possible with the doodles, though I must admit the cross between the King Charles and Poodle (cavoodles) are sooooo cute with their red/white markings. Oh my!


----------



## zooeysmom

Personally, I can't stand most doodles, but everyone is looking for something different. If you could get a red toy from Gail, that would be great imho. I wouldn't go for any of the junkier backyard breeders of reds. Stick to the show breeders that people here can recommend. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## tammyw

zooeysmom said:


> Personally, I can't stand most doodles, but everyone is looking for something different. If you could get a red toy from Gail, that would be great imho. I wouldn't go for any of the junkier backyard breeders of reds. Stick to the show breeders that people here can recommend. Just my 2 cents.


My biggest concern was that the toys are more delicate? My kids (age 12 and 15) are super mature and not rambunctious, but I was thinking toys break legs more easily (by say jumping off a bed or sofa). Would a bigger toy not have those issues?

Do toys tend to have more health problems? Once they are full grown, can they do 30 minute (or longer) walks okay? Are they still relatively easy to housetrain like miniatures?

I must admit that Gail was SUPER. I spoke to her on the phone for over an hour. She is so knowledgeable, so kind and helpful, and really CARES about her dogs. She impressed me So much! She said she would recommend a ten pound boy and said if it looks like she will have one of those, she will let me know.


----------



## lily cd re

Something on seeing Scarlett's Fancy Poodles raised my warning antennae, but I am not sure. You can search here on them and may find out more.

Toys are more delicate/dainty, but if you think your children and their friends are going to know how to handle a petite dog then I would think you would do fine with a toy. I have seen toys in obedience and agility so they have stamina if they are doing those sports.

I know you really want red, but color is really the least of what the dog is for you in the long run.


----------



## tammyw

lily cd re said:


> Something on seeing Scarlett's Fancy Poodles raised my warning antennae, but I am not sure. You can search here on them and may find out more.
> 
> Toys are more delicate/dainty, but if you think your children and their friends are going to know how to handle a petite dog then I would think you would do fine with a toy. I have seen toys in obedience and agility so they have stamina if they are doing those sports.
> 
> I know you really want red, but color is really the least of what the dog is for you in the long run.


I felt the same feeling when I spoke to someone at Scarlett's. Just didn't feel right.

I totally get it about color. It feels incredibly superficial to say I really want a red, and I wish I didn't feel that way. I just fell in love with them. Like truly that's what cemented that I wanted a miniature poodle. I feel like a bad person focusing on that, but my heart just doesn't seem to want to bend on that. I know, I'm awful!!!


----------



## lily cd re

The heart wants what the heart wants and if a red is it for you there is nothing to apologize for. It just means you may need to do a bit of digging to find the right breeder and wait for the right litter.


----------



## zooeysmom

A ten pound boy would be very sturdy. Our little dogs (a Maltese, a Chihuahua mix, and a Shih Tzu) are all about 10 lbs. or a little under, and all can jump on/off furniture (although I have pet steps/ramps to save their joints and highly recommend them, especially for your bed), and they have never broken a leg. 

The biggest issue in toys seems to be luxating patellas. Very common in many toy breeds, but the risk can be minimized from buying a dog from a good breeder and not allowing the pup to jump until mature. Toys have plenty of energy to take a 30 min. walk! I wish Poodlebeguiled was here to tell you all about her boys. Even her 4 lb. toy poodle can handle long walks! Housetraining depends on the dog. Toys may be a little harder to housebreak, especially boys, but it's not terribly difficult as it is in some other breeds. 

If you are open to a large toy or mini, your chances of getting a red are much better.


----------



## tammyw

zooeysmom said:


> A ten pound boy would be very sturdy. Our little dogs (a Maltese, a Chihuahua mix, and a Shih Tzu) are all about 10 lbs. or a little under, and all can jump on/off furniture (although I have pet steps/ramps to save their joints and highly recommend them, especially for your bed), and they have never broken a leg.
> 
> The biggest issue in toys seems to be luxating patellas. Very common in many toy breeds, but the risk can be minimized from buying a dog from a good breeder and not allowing the pup to jump until mature. Toys have plenty of energy to take a 30 min. walk! I wish Poodlebeguiled was here to tell you all about her boys. Even her 4 lb. toy poodle can handle long walks! Housetraining depends on the dog. Toys may be a little harder to housebreak, especially boys, but it's not terribly difficult as it is in some other breeds.
> 
> If you are open to a large toy or mini, your chances of getting a red are much better.


Thank you for that information! That's definitely reassuring. So it sounds like we should be open to a large toy or mini and that either would be a good fit for our family!


----------



## tammyw

zooeysmom said:


> A ten pound boy would be very sturdy. Our little dogs (a Maltese, a Chihuahua mix, and a Shih Tzu) are all about 10 lbs. or a little under, and all can jump on/off furniture (although I have pet steps/ramps to save their joints and highly recommend them, especially for your bed), and they have never broken a leg.
> 
> The biggest issue in toys seems to be luxating patellas. Very common in many toy breeds, but the risk can be minimized from buying a dog from a good breeder and not allowing the pup to jump until mature. Toys have plenty of energy to take a 30 min. walk! I wish Poodlebeguiled was here to tell you all about her boys. Even her 4 lb. toy poodle can handle long walks! Housetraining depends on the dog. Toys may be a little harder to housebreak, especially boys, but it's not terribly difficult as it is in some other breeds.
> 
> If you are open to a large toy or mini, your chances of getting a red are much better.


That's another question I have. One breeder I spoke to suggested a boy simply because she said they will tend to bond with the entire family vs a girl which may only bond with the main caregiver (which would be me since I'm home all the time). Is that necessarily true? We have a female cat that we all LOVE so I wasn't focusing on one gender over the other initially.


----------



## zooeysmom

tammyw said:


> That's another question I have. One breeder I spoke to suggested a boy simply because she said they will tend to bond with the entire family vs a girl which may only bond with the main caregiver (which would be me since I'm home all the time). Is that necessarily true? We have a female cat that we all LOVE so I wasn't focusing on one gender over the other initially.


Honestly, it just depends on the individual dog! My female standard would probably be a better family pet in terms of giving everyone equal attention. My male is friendly to all, but has a preference for me. Boys do tend to a be a little more easygoing/happy-go-lucky.


----------



## tammyw

zooeysmom said:


> Honestly, it just depends on the individual dog! My female standard would probably be a better family pet in terms of giving everyone equal attention. My male is friendly to all, but has a preference for me. Boys do tend to a be a little more easygoing/happy-go-lucky.


Good to know! I guess they are just like people - each has their individual temperaments  I always find it funny just how different my two kids are - one girl, one boy. They are each so incredibly different!


----------



## lily cd re

We have one female and two male dogs in our household. I would say Lily has more of an affinity for me in many ways but also really loves BF. He raised Lily and Peeves through much of their puppy year while I was out at work. Javelin loves me more than anything, but is wonderful with many many people. I have friends who have had lots of experience with standard poodles and show in obedience. Their general experience on boys vs. girls is that boys tend to be more biddable and girls a bit more independent. "Girls love you, boys are in love with you" is one of their expressions.


----------



## tammyw

lily cd re said:


> We have one female and two male dogs in our household. I would say Lily has more of an affinity for me in many ways but also really loves BF. He raised Lily and Peeves through much of their puppy year while I was out at work. Javelin loves me more than anything, but is wonderful with many many people. I have friends who have had lots of experience with standard poodles and show in obedience. Their general experience on boys vs. girls is that boys tend to be more biddable and girls a bit more independent. "Girls love you, boys are in love with you" is one of their expressions.


That is a sweet expression. Love it!

After much consideration, and seeing that reds are hard to find, I am branching out. As much as I LOVE the reds, I think it's more important for us to find a good dog for our family, and we really don't want to wait. Now that we've made the decision to add one to our family, we are excited to do it asap!


----------



## tammyw

I spoke to one breeder today who said that toys are yappier than miniatures. Is this pretty accurate? Am thinking about Gail's dogs who are all toys.

I'm just so torn as to what the right option is for us.

1. Get a red miniature that would come from New Mexico.

2. Get a red "oversized" toy (10 lbs) from Gail in California.

3. Get a different colored miniature from a more local breeder (eg black or cream).

I love the red miniatures, but I cannot get one locally from a reputable breeder. I don't know why this is so hard! And I really want to get one this summer, which makes it even more challenging (so my kids can get to know it before going back to school).


----------



## zooeysmom

If you can travel by plane to pick up your new baby...check out https://www.danubepoodles.com/puppy-s Red mini litter was born end of April!


----------



## tammyw

zooeysmom said:


> If you can travel by plane to pick up your new baby...check out https://www.danubepoodles.com/puppy-s Red mini litter was born end of April!


Cute! The major airport in MD is a five hour flight. That might be tough on a tiny puppy ?


----------



## asuk

tammyw said:


> Cute! The major airport in MD is a five hour flight. That might be tough on a tiny puppy ?


they fit under the cabin seat. milo flew with us home at 8.5 weeks old, it was a 3 hour 10 minutes flight. granted its not 5 hours, but he slept the entire way. i made sure he played, did his pee/poo, etc before we got on the plane.

since your kids are older, and Gail is great, i'd go with the oversized toy, since its within driving distance which is what you initially want. but if you are heart set on a mini, yeah, i'd look for another colour. red minis are hard to come by from reputable breeders. 

i agree with wanting a poodle in the summer so your kids can get to know him/her better. we got ours in july and it was fantastic.


----------



## tammyw

asuk said:


> they fit under the cabin seat. milo flew with us home at 8.5 weeks old, it was a 3 hour 10 minutes flight. granted its not 5 hours, but he slept the entire way. i made sure he played, did his pee/poo, etc before we got on the plane.
> 
> since your kids are older, and Gail is great, i'd go with the oversized toy, since its within driving distance which is what you initially want. but if you are heart set on a mini, yeah, i'd look for another colour. red minis are hard to come by from reputable breeders.
> 
> i agree with wanting a poodle in the summer so your kids can get to know him/her better. we got ours in july and it was fantastic.


That's true. A long car drive would be just as hard on the puppy. I emailed Danube to see if flying from MN to SAN would be too taxing on a puppy. The timing would be perfect if they were born end of April. That would give us the entire summer to get acquainted!

Do you keep pet stools for furniture even with minis? Or is that just for the toys?

I talked to my daughter last night about possibly getting another color. She said "mom, you love the reds, we should get what you've been dreaming about." I know we would absolutely love any dog we got, but I've been kind of obsessed with reds on instagram for two solid months. I can't stop looking at them. My heart physically speeds up when I see them. I've never had that reaction with an animal before, except with our sweet cat we have now!

I'm a serious hobbyist photographer, and it's weird to say that I've already imagined taking pictures of our little red baby. Here is my flickr account for our cat. To say that she is the queen of our house is an understatement. I've never had a cat like this before. She is just the best cat in the entire world, and I love her more than I can even express!
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157632842367969


----------



## tammyw

Danube responded -- they don't allow their dogs to fly and say the high altitude isn't good for dogs under six months.

So that's out! But then that means I probably shouldn't consider a dog from New Mexico either!

And with Gail's puppies -- we'd either be looking at a one hour flight home or a 8-9 hour drive home. Both seem kind of challenging for a sweet puppy.

I had no idea this process would be so challenging! I'm finding it all so stressful and I almost want to cry!


----------



## zooeysmom

Well, that's too bad. Most breeders have no problem with puppies flying in the cabin, only in cargo. Frosty's breeder just delivered a puppy to France with the puppy in the cabin with no issues (see pic, courtesy of Oksana Fagenboym).

Please remember that nothing worthwhile is easy  Be patient. Some people wait YEARS for their dream poodle that fits the color/sex/size/bloodlines they want. If you go with Gail's puppy (and I don't think you could go wrong there, as long as you are good with the size), I personally think flying might be easier since that is quite a long drive. Fortunately, toy puppies don't seem to get motion sickness nearly as much as standard pups. If this is the puppy you want, don't even worry about the travel, but think of it as an adventure 

Best of luck!


----------



## tammyw

zooeysmom said:


> Well, that's too bad. Most breeders have no problem with puppies flying in the cabin, only in cargo. Frosty's breeder just delivered a puppy to France with the puppy in the cabin with no issues (see pic, courtesy of Oksana Fagenboym).
> 
> Please remember that nothing worthwhile is easy  Be patient. Some people wait YEARS for their dream poodle that fits the color/sex/size/bloodlines they want. If you go with Gail's puppy (and I don't think you could go wrong there, as long as you are good with the size), I personally think flying might be easier since that is quite a long drive. Fortunately, toy puppies don't seem to get motion sickness nearly as much as standard pups. If this is the puppy you want, don't even worry about the travel, but think of it as an adventure
> 
> Best of luck!


That's good to know about toys not getting as motion sickness. That would probably be better for just regular driving around in the car, too, I'd think!

If we got a dog from Gail, I would just ask her opinion as to which is better - driving or flying, and just do that.

You are right. This is a tough process and worth doing right. And yet now that we've decided, I'm so excited to get our little baby that I just want it to happen soon!


----------



## tammyw

zooeysmom said:


> Well, that's too bad. Most breeders have no problem with puppies flying in the cabin, only in cargo. Frosty's breeder just delivered a puppy to France with the puppy in the cabin with no issues (see pic, courtesy of Oksana Fagenboym).
> 
> Please remember that nothing worthwhile is easy  Be patient. Some people wait YEARS for their dream poodle that fits the color/sex/size/bloodlines they want. If you go with Gail's puppy (and I don't think you could go wrong there, as long as you are good with the size), I personally think flying might be easier since that is quite a long drive. Fortunately, toy puppies don't seem to get motion sickness nearly as much as standard pups. If this is the puppy you want, don't even worry about the travel, but think of it as an adventure
> 
> Best of luck!


Btw, that picture -- oh my gosh!!! That's probably the cutest thing I've ever seen. It had it's own big seat!!! I'm dying...


----------



## zooeysmom

tammyw said:


> If we got a dog from Gail, I would just ask her opinion as to which is better - driving or flying, and just do that.


Good stuff. Gail has a wealth of experience traveling with toys! 



tammyw said:


> Btw, that picture -- oh my gosh!!! That's probably the cutest thing I've ever seen. It had it's own big seat!!! I'm dying...


I know! She is one spoiled poodle, huh?


----------



## tammyw

zooeysmom said:


> I know! She is one spoiled poodle, huh?


As she should be!!! <3


----------



## asuk

tammyw said:


> That's true. A long car drive would be just as hard on the puppy. I emailed Danube to see if flying from MN to SAN would be too taxing on a puppy. The timing would be perfect if they were born end of April. That would give us the entire summer to get acquainted!
> 
> Do you keep pet stools for furniture even with minis? Or is that just for the toys?
> 
> I talked to my daughter last night about possibly getting another color. She said "mom, you love the reds, we should get what you've been dreaming about." I know we would absolutely love any dog we got, but I've been kind of obsessed with reds on instagram for two solid months. I can't stop looking at them. My heart physically speeds up when I see them. I've never had that reaction with an animal before, except with our sweet cat we have now!
> 
> I'm a serious hobbyist photographer, and it's weird to say that I've already imagined taking pictures of our little red baby. Here is my flickr account for our cat. To say that she is the queen of our house is an understatement. I've never had a cat like this before. She is just the best cat in the entire world, and I love her more than I can even express!
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157632842367969


Not necessarily, I think there's some members here who has driven 8-9 hours to pick ip their pup. Prior to flying, we had driven 6.5 hours each way to pick up milo. The next day, he flew with us. He wasn't any worse for wear once it's gone and over with. Just had more than usual pee breaks.

I don't keep a stool for my mini, my couch is low. I don't allow any sort of jumping when he was younger. He is almost a year now and I think it was only when he was around 8-9 months that he was able to jump on the couch. His fave spot is to jump on the ottoman so he can look out the window.  

My husband is a serious hobbyist photographer too, he has pictures published in several magazines,etc. the dog is so used to him taking pictures. I absolutely love Milo's in my avatar.


----------



## tammyw

asuk said:


> Not necessarily, I think there's some members here who has driven 8-9 hours to pick ip their pup. Prior to flying, we had driven 6.5 hours each way to pick up milo. The next day, he flew with us. He wasn't any worse for wear once it's gone and over with. Just had more than usual pee breaks.
> 
> I don't keep a stool for my mini, my couch is low. I don't allow any sort of jumping when he was younger. He is almost a year now and I think it was only when he was around 8-9 months that he was able to jump on the couch. His fave spot is to jump on the ottoman so he can look out the window.
> 
> My husband is a serious hobbyist photographer too, he has pictures published in several magazines,etc. the dog is so used to him taking pictures. I absolutely love Milo's in my avatar.


Milo is a sweetie!

I've talked to a couple reputable breeders who would have available pups in white, cream, or black (minis).

Most of the breeders I've talked to think a 15-20 pound mini would be better for us than a 10 pound (oversized) toy. 

Tough decisions to be made, for sure!


----------



## tammyw

http://www.sweetwaterbichonfriseandpoodles.com

Thoughts on this breeder?


----------



## tammyw

tammyw said:


> Sweetwater Bichon Puppies and Toy Poodle Puppies New Mexico Home - Sweetwater Bichon Puppies in New Mexico and Toy Poodle Puppies in New Mexico
> 
> Thoughts on this breeder?



I just spoke with her in detail again.

She does OFA and PRA testing. She doesn't test for Dwarfism or Surf. She's been breeding (and used to show -- she is now 70 YO) for 30 years. She has never had any Dwarfism. She says the Surf test is only good for the day you do it, and isn't an indication if your dog will get cataracts down the road (that it's a crap shoot, kind of like with humans).

Any thoughts?

She has beautiful red dogs, we would be able to get one for August, and they would meet my husband at the Albuquerque airport, and the flight home is only two hours.


----------



## glorybeecosta

Your pictures are lovely and seeing your children with the cat a toy poodle would be no problem. I have 3 now and have had a total of 8. Mine are 3.5 to 6.5 lbs. Had one that was 9 pounds, biggest I ever had. I never allow my toys to jump they wait to be picked up, except Sage who is 5LBS, I got her a 5 years she is 6 now. She jumps on the sofa and I do not stop her as I have carpet on the floor, the other 2 do not. When my Aunt was here, my 3.5 pound started jumping on her lap, so the others did not get there first, had to stop that.

None of my dogs have gotten car sick, the longest drive was 6 hours. They travel with my sometimes all day long, if clients are not riding with me. About every 3 hours I pull over and walk 2 of them the other one goes at 7 am again at 7pm and that is it she is 13. She is the matriarch they are all females and get along beautifully. They all have car seats and love going by by.

If I scold one, my 3.5 lb comes and sites between their front legs. I have 2 reds (or were when I got them) now apricot and cream and one black (blacks are hard to see to trim).


----------



## zooeysmom

tammyw said:


> I just spoke with her in detail again.
> 
> She does OFA and PRA testing. She doesn't test for Dwarfism or Surf. She's been breeding (and used to show -- she is now 70 YO) for 30 years. She has never had any Dwarfism. She says the Surf test is only good for the day you do it, and isn't an indication if your dog will get cataracts down the road (that it's a crap shoot, kind of like with humans).
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> She has beautiful red dogs, we would be able to get one for August, and they would meet my husband at the Albuquerque airport, and the flight home is only two hours.


She has *way* too many dogs for my taste. I also don't like that she would meet you at the airport. I would want to visit the breeder in person or have someone reputable do it for you.


----------



## tammyw

zooeysmom said:


> She has *way* too many dogs for my taste. I also don't like that she would meet you at the airport. I would want to visit the breeder in person or have someone reputable do it for you.


She works with a woman here in San Diego (whom I met in her home and talked with extensively). That woman's mom also lives up in Albuquerque and they work together (the mom breeds toy poodles). So I've already been well vetted by her "partner" here in San Diego.


----------



## zooeysmom

Go with your gut. I've never heard of this breeder, so I can only go off of her website, which would have turned me away. We all have different standards, and mine are admittedly very high.


----------



## asuk

Never heard of the breeder, so can't comment. karbit poodles is in Nevada. I see them positively mentioned regularly here and they are akc breeder of merit. I see they have red minis. They do have a litter due spring/summer this year. Don't think you can get on that one by who knows, they might have someone who backs out?


----------



## twyla

tammyw said:


> I just spoke with her in detail again.
> 
> She does OFA and PRA testing. She doesn't test for Dwarfism or Surf. She's been breeding (and used to show -- she is now 70 YO) for 30 years. She has never had any Dwarfism. She says the Surf test is only good for the day you do it, and isn't an indication if your dog will get cataracts down the road (that it's a crap shoot, kind of like with humans).
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> She has beautiful red dogs, we would be able to get one for August, and they would meet my husband at the Albuquerque airport, and the flight home is only two hours.


CERF testing for is problems such as Progressive Retinal Atrophy, Retinal Dysplasia, optic nerve hypoplasia, choroidal hypoplasia may be revealed during this part of the examination. Also during the exam anomalies such as distichia, cataracts, vitreal degenerations, and corneal dystrophy may be noticed. All costly issues and the exam is good for a year.


----------



## tammyw

asuk said:


> Never heard of the breeder, so can't comment. karbit poodles is in Nevada. I see them positively mentioned regularly here and they are akc breeder of merit. I see they have red minis. They do have a litter due spring/summer this year. Don't think you can get on that one by who knows, they might have someone who backs out?


I found a Karbit Poodles that are located in Austin Texas. Is that the same breeder? I actually just called her and she does have miniatures being born middle and end of June. They will probably be blacks, and then apricots and creams. She does all the testing. They also said they test for prey drive so that they know if it will be a good fit with a cat -- that's pretty cool and the first time it's been mentioned to me!


----------



## tammyw

twyla said:


> CERF testing for is problems such as Progressive Retinal Atrophy, Retinal Dysplasia, optic nerve hypoplasia, choroidal hypoplasia may be revealed during this part of the examination. Also during the exam anomalies such as distichia, cataracts, vitreal degenerations, and corneal dystrophy may be noticed. All costly issues and the exam is good for a year.


So it sounds like this is a pretty important test not to skip?


----------



## MollyMuiMa

I looked at the website and for me it is a "NO" because she has too many dogs and also if my hunch is correct by going on some her dog's registered names ('Rennie') is related to the Scarlet Poodles kennel. Too much implied, but nothing shown by both!

Yes Karbit is in Texas......great breeder! 

Ash's Mystical is in Nevada...another good one from what I hear but she does not breed red or apricot according to her site!


----------



## twyla

Yup, even distichia ( inward growing lashes) is costly my pup Pia has them in both eyes, she is on daily meds and sees a opthamologist every six months, so far we have avoided surgery. No I didn't do my home work :wink:


----------



## tammyw

twyla said:


> Yup, even distichia ( inward growing lashes) is costly my pup Pia has them in both eyes, she is on daily meds and sees a opthamologist every six months, so far we have avoided surgery. No I didn't do my home work :wink:


So you are saying this could have been avoided if the breeder had done more testing? I'm learning so much!


----------



## tammyw

MollyMuiMa said:


> I looked at the website and for me it is a "NO" because she has too many dogs and also if my hunch is correct by going on some her dog's registered names ('Rennie') is related to the Scarlet Poodles kennel. Too much implied, but nothing shown by both!
> 
> Yes Karbit is in Texas......great breeder!
> 
> Ash's Mystical is in Nevada...another good one from what I hear but she does not breed red or apricot according to her site!


So I discovered there is a Karbit in Austin Texas and a Karbit in Reno Nevada. I spoke with both (they are friends!) They are both going to have upcoming litters, but won't be ready until end of August through November. Which is fine really, if they are the best option for us. I'm realizing we need to worry less about "when" we get them and worry about getting the right dogs for us.

And I also spoke with Ash's Mystical. Beautiful dogs - they currently have black or white pups available.


----------



## twyla

Yes these things can be avoided with testing and not breeding affected poodles. My other girl Beatrice has had bilateral luxating patella surgery and she has kidney disease and she is only four years old. My boy Leonard I got from one of the top toy show poodle breeders in the US. 
I dearly wanted another girl but wanted a healthy beautiful poodle with a wonderful temperament even more.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

There is also Moonstruck Poodle in Lakeside (here in San Diego) 619-405-6040 and KayeKids Poodles in Jamul 619-468-9388

Another place to look is in Face Book at 'Litters from Health Tested Poodles' for litters on the ground or planned breedings


----------



## tammyw

MollyMuiMa said:


> There is also Moonstruck Poodle in Lakeside (here in San Diego) 619-405-6040 and KayeKids Poodles in Jamul 619-468-9388
> 
> Another place to look is in Face Book at 'Litters from Health Tested Poodles' for litters on the ground or planned breedings


Looks like Moonstruck won't have anything for a while  And I just requested to join the facebook group. Thank you!


----------



## lily cd re

I know that it seems like you are having to jump through all sorts of hoops to get a puppy and that it seems like it should be easier, but remembering that this is a commitment to the lifetime of your puppy, perhaps more than 15 years, it is a small thing to wait to find the right pup from the right breeder.

We were lucky to find all of our puppies pretty easily, but we had some advantages. Our GSD came from the breeder of BF's previous dog so no searching breeders. Then for Lily and Javelin things just fell into place pretty easily, but of course black standards are not uncommon. However if you really take all things into account I waited 25+ years to get Lily. I had decided when in college that I wanted a black standard poodle, but years of no yard and funny work schedules along with some lean finances in the early days all made me wait and wait and...


----------



## tammyw

lily cd re said:


> I know that it seems like you are having to jump through all sorts of hoops to get a puppy and that it seems like it should be easier, but remembering that this is a commitment to the lifetime of your puppy, perhaps more than 15 years, it is a small thing to wait to find the right pup from the right breeder.
> 
> We were lucky to find all of our puppies pretty easily, but we had some advantages. Our GSD came from the breeder of BF's previous dog so no searching breeders. Then for Lily and Javelin things just fell into place pretty easily, but of course black standards are not uncommon. However if you really take all things into account I waited 25+ years to get Lily. I had decided when in college that I wanted a black standard poodle, but years of no yard and funny work schedules along with some lean finances in the early days all made me wait and wait and...


Absolutely! I am actually so thankful for the education I've gotten in this entire process. I always say I'm Type A and a super researcher (to the point that I sometimes end up with analysis paralysis!) but I usually feel very confident once I make that final decision, knowing that we are getting the best for our family.

So yes, this may take longer than I had planned, but I would rather that then getting a puppy that ends up with health issues!


----------



## tammyw

I spoke with Ann at Clarion and she is just so kind and a wealth of information! And actually she kind of almost sold me on maybe a toy being better for us than a mini (she has both, so I asked her to compare/contrast them -- her large toys sound awesome!! and I'll admit the smaller size might be more portable!)

Most of the excellent breeders I'm finding have black, white, or cream puppies. So I think I need to revisit my color choice. I worry about the whites and creams looking dirty or showing the tear stains and chin stains. Is that common? And I slightly worry about the blacks being harder to photograph (as a photographer, of course it's something I consider). Yes, I feel awful saying those things because it definitely feels superficial. But thought maybe you knowledgeable folks could give me the real run down on the pros and cons of the various colors. I know I overthink everything, but that's just my crazy personality (and believe me, I wish I could tone it WAY down, but I've been this way since I was a little girl -- my poor mother!!)


----------



## tammyw

Oh my, I've just discovered parti poodles. Eek. They are adorable!! Any breeders that have these beautiful pups? Sooooo cute!


----------



## lily cd re

As the owner of two blacks I can say they are harder to take pictures of, but you can adjust contrasts and such and get good pictures of them too. My avatar pic was taken in our yard with a digital SLR. My signature picture was taken by a professional photographer at an agility trial. Those are both Lily. Here are cell phone camera pictures of Javelin.


----------



## tammyw

This place sells partis! Can anyone give any information on them?

https://www.wekaykennels.com


----------



## tammyw

Or this place?

http://santabarbaratoypoodle.com


----------



## twyla

it should say www.ofa.org not www.offa.org on those certificates that look photo-shopped


----------



## tammyw

twyla said:


> it should say www.ofa.org not www.offa.org on those certificates that look photo-shopped


Whoa! On Wekaykennels you mean? I just saw that on the bottom of one form offa.org

Who would photoshop that? That seems particularly evil!! 

I just read something that says if a breeder has a kennel attached with them to avoid, so I guess that eliminates them!

Thank you so much! I honestly think this place is so incredibly helpful that I am beyond grateful. You all are doing so much for me and so much for the poodle breed in general. I can’t thank you enough for the wonderful guidance!


----------



## zooeysmom

Santa Barbara Kennel looks like a mill to me, wouldn't give them a second look. Several forum members have WeKay puppies. I used to follow Wendy on FB when I was looking for my second puppy, and she seems great and reputable.


----------



## tammyw

zooeysmom said:


> Santa Barbara Kennel looks like a mill to me, wouldn't give them a second look. Several forum members have WeKay puppies. I used to follow Wendy on FB when I was looking for my second puppy, and she seems great and reputable.


Okay so WeKay puppies are good, but no on Santa Barbara Toy Poodles? Bummer, as I just spoke with Santa Barbara Toy Poodles and they might have one red girl!

Shoot! WeKay has two partis ready to go NOW (can't wait until end of June) and no more litters until later this year. Phooey!!!


----------



## zooeysmom

tammyw said:


> Okay so WeKay puppies are good, but no on Santa Barbara Toy Poodles? Bummer, as I just spoke with Santa Barbara Toy Poodles and they might have one red girl!
> 
> *I'm sure they do--they probably have puppies at any given time. Not a good sign. *
> 
> Shoot! WeKay has two partis ready to go NOW (can't wait until end of June) and no more litters until later this year. Phooey!!!


*One thing to note about WeKay is that their puppies seem high drive. I believe the famous Sugarfoot is from there? 

*


----------



## tammyw

Anyone familiar with Sharbelle Poodles? They are local to us and have a little boy that would be suitable for us.

index


----------



## AnaKalea

I understand that the process of doing the due diligence in order to educate ourselves is absolutely overwhelmingly frightening at best. I am definitively paying close attention to your findings as I am looking for a red toy poodle for my 10-year-old daughter who has her heart set on becoming a Jr. Handler.
I keep telling myself to keep the eye on the prize, get exactly what we want as it is out furever baby, NOT allowing our hearts to make the final judgment and that every bit of the nerve-wrecking legwork will pay off during the next 12+years of joy and peace of mind ahead of us.
I was concerned about the toy not being enough to do agility, until while checking our local agility training facility we came across one from Poodles and Poodle Puppies - Standards, Miniatures and Toys | Ash's Mystical Poodles Breeders | Las Vegas, NV. While Ash does not have red poodles, as far as the trainer’s perspective goes the dog I met is a total package and has been capturing everybody’s hearts at their agility class.

Good luck in your quest! 
ak


----------



## tammyw

AnaKalea said:


> I understand that the process of doing the due diligence in order to educate ourselves is absolutely overwhelmingly frightening at best. I am definitively paying close attention to your findings as I am looking for a red toy poodle for my 10-year-old daughter who has her heart set on becoming a Jr. Handler.
> I keep telling myself to keep the eye on the prize, get exactly what we want as it is out furever baby, NOT allowing our hearts to make the final judgment and that every bit of the nerve-wrecking legwork will pay off during the next 12+years of joy and peace of mind ahead of us.
> I was concerned about the toy not being enough to do agility, until while checking our local agility training facility we came across one from Poodles and Poodle Puppies - Standards, Miniatures and Toys | Ash's Mystical Poodles Breeders | Las Vegas, NV. While Ash does not have red poodles, as far as the trainer’s perspective goes the dog I met is a total package and has been capturing everybody’s hearts at their agility class.
> 
> Good luck in your quest!
> ak


I spoke with Ash's recently and they sound really great! They currently have black pups and a white pup. I don't think they do red like you are wanting, but am finding that's really almost impossible to get a good breeder who does red.


----------



## zooeysmom

Tammy, did you already contact Patriot Poodles? They're one of the few legit red breeders, located in MO.


----------



## tammyw

zooeysmom said:


> Tammy, did you already contact Patriot Poodles? They're one of the few legit red breeders, located in MO.


Thanks for the recommendation. I just called and left a voice message. Hopefully they will call me back!

ETA: do you know if they breed toys or miniatures? I only see standards on their site. Beautiful dogs though!!


----------



## zooeysmom

tammyw said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I just called and left a voice message. Hopefully they will call me back!
> 
> ETA: do you know if they breed toys or miniatures? I only see standards on their site. Beautiful dogs though!!


All sizes  But because they're a good breeder, there could be a wait.


----------



## Streetcar

tammyw said:


> Anyone familiar with Sharbelle Poodles? They are local to us and have a little boy that would be suitable for us.
> 
> index


Sharbelle is a name you'll see in many show catalogues, though I suspect you'd find mostly blacks and whites from them (solids; not partis). Worth reaching out just in case they know of someone.


----------



## tammyw

Streetcar said:


> Sharbelle is a name you'll see in many show catalogues, though I suspect you'd find mostly blacks and whites from them (solids; not partis). Worth reaching out just in case they know of someone.


We actually went and met them today! They are only 20 minutes from our house! Ray and Sharon were so nice and welcoming. They have four little black toys (varying in size) that are ready to go home now. We aren't ready for one just yet (not until end of June or later) but they sure were little cuties! My daughter came with me and cried because we weren't taking one home. They definitely have a big operation and they also have a pet hotel (kennel) on site, but they keep the puppies and dogs in the house. We only met the mom and puppies, but they were really adorable and they said their toys are very sturdy! It actually made me think that a large toy would be very doable for us. The other really awesome thing about Sharbelle -- they gave me a brochure on San Diego Poodle Club 2017 Breeders List! And then they circled the ones they recommend I call. I had told her over the phone that we weren't ready to get a puppy yet and that I was unsure if toys were for us (possibly being too fragile) and she really encouraged me to come anyway just to gather information, also explaining that their toys really aren't fragile at all. They really were super friendly and just really wanted to help and offer information. I was impressed by that!

Next week, my husband is going to meet two more breeders - Bar King and Clarion (he will be in their areas for work). Right now we are just trying to gather information and then hopefully we will figure out which is the best puppy for us!


----------



## tammyw

We found our puppy! We will be getting a platinum silver toy poodle from a lovely breeder out of Texas (Custom Poodles). He will be brought to us in late June and he will be six months old. She was going to keep him for showing, but he's just slightly too tall. So yay for us! I'm super excited about getting a slightly older puppy that will have already been mostly house trained and has been well socialized including with cats!!

After all the research we did, I feel like we are ending up with the dog that was meant for us! He will probably be around 7 pounds full grown. We are all SO excited!!!


----------



## zooeysmom

Woo hoo! He is absolutely gorgeous. Such a lucky find  Very happy for you and your family.


----------



## tammyw

zooeysmom said:


> Woo hoo! He is absolutely gorgeous. Such a lucky find  Very happy for you and your family.


A very lucky find, and I owe you so much for all your help and kindness! You are a wealth of knowledge and a truly kind and genuine soul, and I'm super lucky to have you!


----------



## glorybeecosta

Beautiful dogs


----------



## asuk

congratulations!!! Fate works in mysterious ways, you were looking for a red mini puppy within California but got with a silver toy half way through puppy hood from Texas! LOL


----------



## tammyw

asuk said:


> congratulations!!! Fate works in mysterious ways, you were looking for a red mini puppy within California but got with a silver toy half way through puppy hood from Texas! LOL


So true! This is NOT what we expected AT ALL. In fact, when she first mentioned an older puppy, my daughter immediately said NO! Because she was worried we would miss out on the "puppy" stage and all the fun stuff. But I was quickly educated on the great benefits of an older puppy that has been well socialized and well loved! Now I can't imagine getting any other dog! So funny how life is, haha!


----------



## zooeysmom

tammyw said:


> A very lucky find, and I owe you so much for all your help and kindness! You are a wealth of knowledge and a truly kind and genuine soul, and I'm super lucky to have you!


:hug:


----------



## glorybeecosta

Give me them after puppyhood any time, learn quicker, no shark teeth, and normally not as destructive as puppies, and no difference in attachment to owner.


----------



## lily cd re

I am very happy for you! That will be a wonderful pup for your family.


----------



## tammyw

glorybeecosta said:


> Give me them after puppyhood any time, learn quicker, no shark teeth, and normally not as destructive as puppies, and no difference in attachment to owner.


What age does teething usually end?


----------



## twyla

6-7 months


----------



## tammyw

twyla said:


> 6-7 months


Oh my gosh, JACKPOT!!!

And he's also non-tearing!!! The more I learn, the more I love!


----------



## twyla

I hope that is dry eyes as in no tear stains, not dry eye as in KCS as in Keratoconjunctivitis sicca, which is a eye disorder where the eye produces no tears and needs medication to keep the eye lubricated


----------



## tammyw

twyla said:


> I hope that is dry eyes as in no tear stains, not dry eye as in KCS as in Keratoconjunctivitis sicca, which is a eye disorder where the eye produces no tears and needs medication to keep the eye lubricated


Oops! Yes sorry, I’m clearly a newbie with the terminology - non tearing is what I meant, not actually dry eyes ?


----------



## twyla

phew I sent you a p.m.

my first poodle had severe KCS, I wince everytime I hear dry eye.


----------



## twyla

my boy Leonard has no tear stains, it's lovely


----------



## tammyw

twyla said:


> phew I sent you a p.m.
> 
> my first poodle had severe KCS, I wince everytime I hear dry eye.


Aww, poor baby!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Whoopee! Congratulations! Silver is a favorite color of mine! So happy for you! And you are even past the 'get-up-in-middle-of-the-night' stage so that's even better!!!!LOL!!!
So many advantages to getting an older puppy! (My Molly was 4 months old when I got her!)


----------



## glorybeecosta

My Bella has dry eyes and it is so sad, I attend her eyes 2 to 3 times a day. Figured it up, I have a little over $10,000 in the 9 to 11 years just on medication. Poor baby comes running to get them taken care of when they bother her, really glad nit dry eyes


----------



## zooeysmom

Chances are your baby will be fine re: dry eye, but make sure you get that pet insurance just to be safe  Maizie has a very rare form of it (neurogenic) and she is well bred and from health tested parents. But insurance really helps with her expensive meds.


----------



## tammyw

Is dry eye a common issue I should be concerned about? What age does it usually show up?

All of a sudden Nerves are popping up. Though it could be the million other things that popped up this week!


----------



## twyla

not it's not a issue you should be concerned about. Nerves are however common when getting a puppy.


----------



## glorybeecosta

tammyw said:


> Is dry eye a common issue I should be concerned about? What age does it usually show up?
> 
> All of a sudden Nerves are popping up. Though it could be the million other things that popped up this week!


Out of 8 toys Bella is the first to have the disease, so I do not think it at all the norm. and he is 14. it started when she was about 4, she had a thick mucus in her eyes and I took her to vet. He said eventually she will go blind, but the bad thing was she would get soars on the eye ball if I did not treat it regular. She has no sores but at her age he sight is failing more than normal. Buy she is a happy little girl and plays with toys, eats well, and I treat her the same as the other 2.


----------



## zooeysmom

twyla said:


> Nerves are however common when getting a puppy.


Haha, so true. Many of us go through that, "What was I thinking? Can I handle this?" phase immediately preceding and for the first months of poodle momness.


----------



## tammyw

zooeysmom said:


> Haha, so true. Many of us go through that, "What was I thinking? Can I handle this?" phase immediately preceding and for the first months of poodle momness.


Oh boy, do I know those feelings. I remember a particularly low time in motherhood. My husband was unexpectedly deployed (the Iraq war...) He left when I was 7 months pregnant. None of our family live close. Well our daughter came and I was hormonal and stressed to the max. She basically didn't stop crying for six months (wish I was exaggerating). I remember a couple weeks after her birth, I was talking to a friend who lived a few states away. I was seriously contemplating adopting her out to them. :blush:


----------



## Skarmen

tammyw said:


> Hello! I am a new member but have been researching dogs for the past two months and have decided that a miniature poodle would be the best pet for us. I have fallen in love with reds!
> 
> I would love to find a reputable breeder recommendation. We are in the San Diego area, but we can drive and travel to all of California (my husband works in Northern California during the week) and to reasonable driving areas of Arizona or Nevada (five hour drive is fine).
> 
> Any suggestions for excellent red miniature puppies?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!
> Tammy


Hi Tammy, this is an old post but was wondering if you ever found the mini red poodle you were looking for. I’m currently looking and was hoping you could let me know what breeder you went with. Thanks! Karmen


----------



## Rose n Poos

Hi and Welcome! 

Tammyw hasn't posted in some time but she may respond to this post.

Until then, look thru the Breeder List being compiled. Every name or multi group link has been recommended by a PF member or members thru the years. 









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com


----------

